# Video abspielen



## Anne (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Video im .mov Format, daß wenn ich es in einer html Seite integriere im Netscape ganz normal mit dem Quicktimeplayer abgespielt wird.
Sobald ich die Seite im IE(6) aufrufe,versucht der Browser es mit dem Windows Media Player abzuspielen, was natürlich nicht klappt.
Wie sage ich dem IE, daß er den Quicktimeplayer dafür verwenden soll?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (4. Juni 2003)

Gar nicht,ist eine Browser interne Einstellung.


----------

